# Good quality trailer to use for 16ft. Sea Ark MV



## loonatic (Apr 21, 2017)

Good day all:

I am about ready to pull the trigger on a Sea Ark 1652 MV. I have used several Karavan trailers on other boats, and although OK, and I liked the fact that they were galvanized, they were missing a few of the niceties, such as larger wheels, steps by the fenders, and low ride height.

I have looked at a number of used trailers trying to find a good combination, but so far nothing has been quite right. I used to have a very nice factory Lund trailer for a 18 ft v hull, which unfortunately was stolen along with my Grumman 1449. Although it was a bit too long for that boat, it sat very low, had steps, just a very nice. unit.

Of course the other issue with a used trailer, is finding one that is sprung properly for a relatively light rig like I will have. I am planning on a ~20 hp 4 stroke, but otherwise minimal rigging. I am always out alone, often at poor or no ramps.

I have perused the postings on the trailer forum, and some ideas there of course, but would appreciate any guidance you might have.

Cheers

Randy


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 5, 2017)

Sounds like you might want to look for a trailer that has a drop axle so the boat will sit lower on the trailer and be easier to launch/retrieve. You could probably retrofit one to a used trailer. It really depends on how much you're willing to pay for a trailer, you should be able to get the combination you want built, but it will cost more than a regular trailer model. I always try to get the tallest tires that will fit to keep the rpm's down to prolong bearing life. Here's a link to some drop axles to give you an idea. They also have a link to show how to measure for it.

https://www.easternmarine.com/3500-lb-Round-Tube-4-Drop-Trailer-Axles/

-


----------

